# Folder Redirection, Desktop and Recycle Bin



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

We're experimenting with Folder Redirection on a 2003 domain with XP SP3 workstations. We've successfully redirected the documents and desktop using GP, but have run into the issue that documents deleted from the desktop do not go into the recycle bin like documents deleted from the documents folder do. I've looked around the internet and can't seem to find a solution to this. Is there some way to fix this?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Is it only the documents on the client side that are on the desktop that do not go to the recycle bin after being deleted? Are these documents that are actually stored on the desktop or is it just a shortcut?


----------

